# 5 1/4 sub?



## slamtry (Mar 20, 2008)

I am installing an amp and speakers in my car but the car is tiny (convertible and I dont want to sacrifice the space in the trunk for a sub. On the other hand, there are two speakers located on each side of the rear seats. Somebody had pointed out to me the long throw 5 1/4 inch Tangband subwoofers at Parts Express and I was wondering whether I could use them in the rears (with a component set up front) to provide some real bass for the system. I would obviously need to send them only the appropriate bass signal and so would need some kind of processing power, but is the idea a decent one in theory? Would it mean I would hear the bass from behind me (which would not be what I'd want)?

Oh and I should add this: the car (an old 3-series BMW) has what I think may be called baffles that I would install the speakers in. I don't know if thats the right word, but they mount to solid rigid plastic enclosures of about 2 pints volume. 

Dan


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

might be worth reposting in the regular audio section... you'll probably get more responses. Sadly, I'm not sure I can offer any advice on how well the TB would work for you. sorry.


----------



## slamtry (Mar 20, 2008)

AUr6 said:


> might be worth reposting in the regular audio section... you'll probably get more responses. Sadly, I'm not sure I can offer any advice on how well the TB would work for you. sorry.


Sorry, you are right. I screwed up


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually have a pair of the 6 1/2 sitting in the box as i plan to use them in place of the rear "sub" 6x9 in my g35. I figure if i high pass them at about 30hz or so it should protect them well enough and cabin gain should take care of the rest. Unfortunately I have not started the install yet. I guess it depends on how much bass you think is adequate. 

The 6-1/2's out displace the tb 6x9's and judging from what the stock 6x9's do i think it will be enough for me. I got the pair for 70 so i don't figure it as a huge loss if it doesn't work. Otherwise i have a dayton ho 10 i can try


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

97teg said:


> I actually have a pair of the 6 1/2 sitting in the box as i plan to use them in place of the rear "sub" 6x9 in my g35. I figure if i high pass them at about 30hz or so it should protect them well enough and cabin gain should take care of the rest. Unfortunately I have not started the install yet. I guess it depends on how much bass you think is adequate.
> 
> The 6-1/2's out displace the tb 6x9's and judging from what the stock 6x9's do i think it will be enough for me. I got the pair for 70 so i don't figure it as a huge loss if it doesn't work. Otherwise i have a dayton ho 10 i can try


Just made a box for a friend using 2 6 1/2s.
I had to highpass from the HU at 40 and lowpass on amp at 125hz.
Seems to work fine.
Don
Reason for a box is he drives a Jeep.


----------



## slamtry (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you referring to the Tangband subs that I mentioned but in a 6.5? If so surely their much longer throw will allow them to move a great deal more air than the 6x9's you are replacing. I would be very interested to hear how it works out, soundwise.

Dan






97teg said:


> I actually have a pair of the 6 1/2 sitting in the box as i plan to use them in place of the rear "sub" 6x9 in my g35. I figure if i high pass them at about 30hz or so it should protect them well enough and cabin gain should take care of the rest. Unfortunately I have not started the install yet. I guess it depends on how much bass you think is adequate.
> 
> The 6-1/2's out displace the tb 6x9's and judging from what the stock 6x9's do i think it will be enough for me. I got the pair for 70 so i don't figure it as a huge loss if it doesn't work. Otherwise i have a dayton ho 10 i can try


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah i was talking about same version but in 6-1/2". I did a quick calculation in surface area and x max and the 6-1/2's seem to be able to move slightly more air then the even the tb 6x9, which surprised me a bit. Also the qts on the 6-1/2 looks slightly closer to what i think will work since mine will be installed semi IB. I may try messing with aperiodic dampening depending on how it sounds. 

Im also thinking about trying rear fill using werewolf's suggestions. As you can see im also still tinkering around with a few ideas.


----------

